# On Target software



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

DO pro's use this type of program to set there sight tapes up with? It says the best way to set them is to use a dial caliper to do your measurements with. Is this a true statement?
Thanks!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

dhunt1 said:


> DO pro's use this type of program to set there sight tapes up with? It says the best way to set them is to use a dial caliper to do your measurements with. Is this a true statement?
> Thanks!


Not a pro (by a long shot), but since no one has responded, I'll throw out a comment or 2.

Of the few pros that I know, yes they either use OT2 or one of the other programs to "get their marks". But, as should be the case with everyone, these marks should be "starting points".

As far as using a dial caliper, you must be setting up a multi-pin sight. And I would highly recommend using a caliper. What else is going to be as precise? Plus if you attempt to use a standard ruler, you will not be able to get it inside your pin housing.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Yes they do....probably not ALL of them...but I would say the vast majority do use one of the 3 programs.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I use the archers advantage because its accurate and very easy to use , the OT2 in my opinion is complicated and not as accurate.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

viperarcher said:


> I use the archers advantage because its accurate and very easy to use , the OT2 in my opinion is complicated and not as accurate.


A lot of people feel that way....I think it has more to do with what people are expecting when they start using the program. It isn't BASIC like AA is. Like most other computer programs it isn't built for the "beginner computer user". 

I think the program is very easy to use...and I have been using it for about 3 years now. It took a couple days of playing to get it....but there is NO WAY I would go back to using AA over it. NEVER...

As for the accurate tapes.....check their shooter list....there is no way it's less accurate :wink: Garbage in garbage out....OT2 takes that to a whole notha level.....you can put junk in AA and get it to work....you can't do that with OT2.


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Dial Calipers*

I have the OT2 software and find parts of it confusing to say the least. I have input mosty of the data except the final measurements. I'm looking for a quality dial caliper to do this..any suggestions?


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

OT2 has a lot more customization available to the user, lots of area to tweak the program to match the changes you have in your bow due to personal shooting style. These options make it seem like the program is hard to use, but in fact if you want to have the flexibility of these options, you need to have a UI that has lots of knobs and dials and buttons on it. When you get down to it, the math behind the marks and shot selection is spot on, and you will end up getting the best tapes you can get. 

I love the feature of being able to print on laser lables - I use the clear labels and don't have to water proof them or anything, just paste them over the white backer on my site and they are perfectly weather proof


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

dhunt1 said:


> I have the OT2 software and find parts of it confusing to say the least. I have input mosty of the data except the final measurements. I'm looking for a quality dial caliper to do this..any suggestions?


You don't need calipers.....


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

were do you get this waterproof tape?


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

viperarcher said:


> were do you get this waterproof tape?


just buy a bunch of clear laser labels for making address labels - the program tells you what sizes of Avery Labels it takes. Then get access to a laser printer and print from OT onto the labels - viola! :teeth:


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

*What?*

Why not let the computer shoot the bow too:whip2:! I thought the whole idea of owning a bow was to shoot it and sight it in your self:der:. Go out with frinds shoot,:cheers::izza:, and have a good time! Are we so busy that we can not take the time to shoot in a few pins or numbers as which ever one has? I like to shoot mine in, gives me a reason to get out side. And the pratice helps too!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

red1691 said:


> Why not let the computer shoot the bow too:whip2:! I thought the whole idea of owning a bow was to shoot it and sight it in your self:der:. Go out with frinds shoot,:cheers::izza:, and have a good time! Are we so busy that we can not take the time to shoot in a few pins or numbers as which ever one has? I like to shoot mine in, gives me a reason to get out side. And the pratice helps too!!!!


Yes.....

I would rather spend the time actually practicing on the course then spending the time to shoot in all the marks need to shoot field....FITA....and whatever else I feel like shooting. 

You still have to get marks just not all of them.....if you don't want to use the programs....then fine. But I along with tons of others would also rather use the programs.

Do you also wait to see your friends...instead of calling them?

How about e-mail....instead of writing them a letter?

Guess you won't be on AT anymore either.....


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Sighting in....*

Yes Brown Hornet i agree...besides if you've tried Field you would know that its about depending on accurate marks to make an accurate shot! I'll even use the program to check spine and what arrow will fly better out of my setup. Have you ever bought arrows in the past that just didn't fly well? I like knowing i did my best to get my sights set so all i need to count on is my shooting!


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

All these program's are a good tool to use to aid the archer! I see nothing wrong with using tools to aid in your set up! just like you use allen wrenches on your sight, rest, etc... You still have to shoot and practice and fine tune!


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

*I'm Sorry?*

What, you think I'm sorry for being a tight butt? I still have a calibratedsight scale that is printed on clear asitate(clear plastic), get your 20 yard and 60 yard, and then lay it over your number scale or pins to get them set! It is very accurate, I paid $4.50 fot it in the mid 80's. And It still workes to Day, just on the smaler end of the scale! After all it is simple physics, once the arrow leaves the bow, Nuton's law on gravity takes over!!!
As for seein friends, all the want to do is Drink my cooler dry and they DO NOT know how to buy and restock it! Or give back those barrowed, arrow rest, releases, arrow shafts! 
Spine, those free Easton arrow charts work great! But you still have to shoot it to make sure, or play with the point weight to get them Right!
So yes I'm Cheep and don't see paying Big $$$ for something to print out sight tape!:slice::darkbeer::shade:


----------



## Ravenshorn (Nov 1, 2006)

*Calipers*



dhunt1 said:


> I have the OT2 software and find parts of it confusing to say the least. I have input mosty of the data except the final measurements. I'm looking for a quality dial caliper to do this..any suggestions?


A good pair of dial (or digital) calipers is an important part of a bow tech's tool box. Don't know about the other programs, but AA lets you enter the measured distance (to within 1/1,000") between your 20 and 60 yard marks. I find this to be the most accurate method because most factory sight scales (decals) are not marked very accurately.

And even if you don't use the caliper for sight marks, it still comes in handy in measuring and resetting your rest, peep, nock point, etc. There are a lot of good calipers out there. My wife got me a Starrett (model#: EDP 64514) for Christmas a couple of years ago. With all the measurements for our bows recorded (in the event of an equipment failure), I'm able to reset our equipment up and be back to driving nails in no time. 

Hope this helps! Best of luck! 

Todd McNelly


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Calipers*

I did find a good set of digital calipers to enter all my number values...I am so ready for Field! I haven't done it in years. (busy raising kids). Now i have some time to focus on it!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

red1691 said:


> What, you think I'm sorry for being a tight butt? I still have a calibratedsight scale that is printed on clear asitate(clear plastic), get your 20 yard and 60 yard, and then lay it over your number scale or pins to get them set! It is very accurate, I paid $4.50 fot it in the mid 80's. And It still workes to Day, just on the smaler end of the scale! After all it is simple physics, once the arrow leaves the bow, Nuton's law on gravity takes over!!!
> As for seein friends, all the want to do is Drink my cooler dry and they DO NOT know how to buy and restock it! Or give back those barrowed, arrow rest, releases, arrow shafts!
> Spine, those free Easton arrow charts work great! But you still have to shoot it to make sure, or play with the point weight to get them Right!
> So yes I'm Cheep and don't see paying Big $$$ for something to print out sight tape!:slice::darkbeer::shade:


So you don't actually shoot them in.....but the way I use my scale for marks what you do wouldn't help me one bit 

When did $25 become BIG MONEY :noidea: a bottle of Jack cost that much...and I don't even get to keep what I use for more then an hour or so


----------

